# Decent background?



## Darkrose (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been looking at backgrounds, and I think I've ran into a problem...

My impression is that for mounting 1 or 2 inches away from the glass, rigid backgrounds are better/thicker... However, here's where my problem comes in...

I've got a 75 gallon tank, which means a top cross brace... Some of the reviews of the flexible backgrounds I've read indicate they're VERY flexible, hence very thin... Are these thinner flexible backgrounds suitable for being moved forward from the back of the tank, with silicone holding 3 sides? I want enough rigidity so it doesn't flex or wrinkle, and looks good, but I've got to be able to get it in around the cross brace...

Recommendations? Once I get my stand welded up, and a background shipped, I'll be ready to start assembly... (And I'm not a patient person! lol!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Or buy the rigid background and cut it in half. I have 4 of these...love them. You cut in the crevices made by the rocks...when siliconed back together in your tank you can't tell. The 72" background was cut in 3 pieces.


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

There is also a company that sells rigid foam backgrounds in sheets that you connect together. I bought 3 sheets for my 90gal, and had no issues due to cross brace. I did however, use leftover/excess pieces of the background that I trimmed down into little blocks placing one at top and another at bottom along the seams. Everything fit perfect and all my equipment (2 filter intakes/outlets, 2 powerheads with piping, and heater) all is placed behind the gap.

Do a google search for "3d aquarium background", the place I'm talking about should be like the first or second one. Product is called "Slimline" or something like that.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

The flexible backgrounds from universal rocks are flexible enough to bend and get past a center brace but they are not like soft rubber... They spring right back into their normal shape and yes, silicone on three sides will certainly hold them in place nicely and allow you to hide your equipment behind them. I have two of their backgrounds. Both in 40 gallon breeder tanks, one is called Canyon and the other one is called olgas. They both have canister filter intake tubes behind them as well as heaters and thermometer sensors. I'll post a couple pictures of how they look in the tank siliconed in place with the equipment behind them.


----------



## Darkrose (Feb 4, 2013)

@DJRansome - that thought crossed my mind, just wasn't sure how well the execution would come out... Sounds like it may not be a bad idea...

@FanofSkynyrd - I've seen those, just wasn't sure how good they would look once cut and connected...

@turbokev - Seen those also... They only have one in my size and price range (not really looking to spend over $200 on a background) and it's on my list of contenders now... Just really need to sit down and decide


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

Darkrose said:


> @FanofSkynyrd - I've seen those, just wasn't sure how good they would look once cut and connected...


Here's a link to a thread I posted with some pics of the one I used. Think I paid just under $100 shipped viewtopic.php?f=4&t=252113&p=1790377#p1790377


----------



## Darkrose (Feb 4, 2013)

FanOfSkynyrd said:


> Darkrose said:
> 
> 
> > @FanofSkynyrd - I've seen those, just wasn't sure how good they would look once cut and connected...
> ...


That looks like just the ticket... 
Question: I saw you used black contact paper to mask the equipment behind... Did you stick it to the sides first and use silicone on top of it, or does it just got up to the back of the background? Hard to see on my phone...


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

Darkrose said:


> @turbokev - Seen those also... They only have one in my size and price range (not really looking to spend over $200 on a background) and it's on my list of contenders now...
> Just really need to sit down and decide


You hava standard 75 yes? 4 feet long by 21" tall?

I bought a 48x24 Canyon background and cut it down to fit my 40 breeder (36x16 high)
It would be easy to trim 3 inches off the top and use it in your tank~
The guy I go through has the bendable aquarium version listed at $99.. I'm sure he'll give it to you for $90

Here's what it looks like.. (they are not nearly this 'red' looking.. much more natural rock colored in person)










and here it is cut down in my 3 foot tank..



















All my equipment is hidden behind it..


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

Darkrose said:


> FanOfSkynyrd said:
> 
> 
> > Darkrose said:
> ...


The contact paper just sticks on the outside. As far as siliconing, I put minimal silicone on the background pieces themselves. A bead to bond the pieces together, a bead along the bottom to reduce sand getting sucked underneath, and a bead about 3" up each side from the bottom (again to reduce sand getting behind to filters).

With the excess pieces from trimming the background down I cut out about 6 blocks (about 2.5" x 3") to wedge between the background and back glass of tank. I did this mainly at the seams for added strength (water pressure from front and all).

I wanted to use as little silicone aspossible to (1) reduce time to cure and (2) I want to be able to remove it somewhat easily if necessary.


----------



## Darkrose (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. I just ordered 3 of the Slimline BG pieces, should show up this coming week, welding a tank stand up tomorrow, might be able to start getting some stuff together if the weather holds a bit (need it to be halfway warm to paint the stand...)


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice, remember with the slimline background since all the pieces are the exact same, vary your cuts to make to make it look like its a custom piece. Meaning, on one board, cut the top, on the other cut the bottom, next the top, etc. This way the look will be varied. Also, I believe they have a good walkthrough on their site for installing equipment behind. I did what they recommend, drilled out (2) 1.5" holes about 3" up from bottom on opposite ends of the tank. Siliconed black plastic mesh on back side of hole so no fishes could get back there. Plus I cut out a piece for an overflow from the top corner, again siliconed some black mesh to block fishes. Then is just cutting and fitting the pieces in, these things cut real easy, plus you can sand the edges that you cut to smooth then out.


----------



## Darkrose (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, I saw something about cutting holes and using mesh to allow water circulation either on their site or a similar product... Just sitting back waiting for stuff to arrive now. Had 72' of 1" steel square tube shipped to work so I could chop it to size on lunchbreak, me and my dad are breaking out the welder tomorrow to get my rack/stand/shelf together...


----------

